# Nursing....and a LONG luteal phase?



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

I just read TCOYF, so I'm just brimming with questions....

Although I BF round the freaking clock, AF returned 5.5 mo. PP, and has come 4 times since, 40/45/41 day cycles. (Why is that? Shouldn't BF have held off AF?

Last AF was 8/2.

So, I'm pretty darned sure that I O'd around 8/21.....but if I got AF again on 9/11 or thereabouts as usual, that would be a seriously long LP, as in 3 weeks!

TCOYF indicates that LP are very consistently 12-16 days or something like that, so is it possible that I'm just so messed up because of BF that EWCM is not an indication of O?

If only my thermometer were less of a space cadet. I have to go get a Basal one.....

Four days till I can test....Maybe my fertility hasn't even returned








Thanks!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow, we must have the same body. I got AF at 5 months and am still on cycle 1. Ds eats my boobs raw!

I have had EWCM for about 8 days. My temp has no pattern. EWCM will go away for a day and come back. I am on day 34 or something and feel no AF coming. My chart looks like I could have ovulated a bunch of times, but OvuSoft can't confirm it without a temp rise.

Enough about me...

In TCOYF, she says you can't count bleeding as AF unless you had a clear thermal shift 12-16 days prior. So maybe you are having all anovulatory bleeding and not ovulating, but your body is trying really hard and so the patches of EWCM. I am beginning to think that is what is happening with me.

I think I am gonna start to temp vaginally and see if that helps. As ds is only 6 months, I am not going to night wean him, though I *would* like to not wake up at 5 a.m. so often and have to temp then. Oh well!

Maybe you should consider buying an OPK to see if ovulation is happening. I have never used one, but if your temps aren't helping...

Good luck!


----------



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi lilli78 -

I think you're right...I think it's all been anovulatory. A 40-45 day cycle with off and on EWCM just isn't a regular cycle.

I just didn't think you could have 4 "cycles" with bleeding and not have passed an egg somewhere in there....

I guess I'll just keep charting and tell my dh he can relax (he's been







that I'm pg)

Thanks,
Heide


----------

